# The true COST of treatment can be too much for many who are unemployed by IBS.



## ccinami (Jul 18, 2004)

Is there any one out there who is having trouble paying for the treatment(especially OTC) they are using for IBS control? Or are you unemployed because if IBS?CC


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am curious what OTC products you are using. I come at this from the D-side, so those are the only remedies with which I am familiar; but I don't think a day's dosage of Caltrate or loperamide are all that expensive, _if they are effective._ At the point when I stopped just waiting for the end to come--I was on the verge of falling asleep behind the wheel and could no longer mentally function after about 2 PM every day, as well as needing the toilet from first thing in the morning until sometime after lunch--and was talked into trying supplementation to treat my ills, I was no longer able to effectively accomplish a day's work and was in full retreat to my home. I hadn't even earned minimum wage for the prior 6 months and if it hadn't been for my wife's income, I would have been headed for welfare or living on the street. You can imagine how difficult it was to even bring up the topic that I wanted to spend an additional $30 a month on some vitamins, when you could get any number of vits at the drug store almost for nothing. The thing is, that $30 literally saved my life and also provided the energy for me to be able to bring in an income working from home. A few months later, based on that success, I tried a second supplement--another $40 a month!-- and found it resolved my D. I later added a third that addressed an arthritic hip and allowed me to resume exercising. At some point in that next year, I was back to working a full time job with a part-time one on the side. My now $100 a month habit turned into an additional $5000 a year in income. _This turned out to be one of the two or three best decisions of my life._I know this does not answer your question, and I would never have believed it at the time, but sometimes, when we are in the absolute pit of hopelessness, miracles can happen.Best of luck to you. Just, please, don't give up.Mark


----------



## Brittney81888 (Aug 9, 2007)

Mark- What OTC products do you use for your IBS? My symptoms sound a lot like yours.


----------

